# outdoor seating



## JeebieHeebie

Hi! I was wondering how you could say outdoor seating in Portuguese? I am trying to say that I enjoy having coffee in a cafe outdoors. 
Thank you!


----------



## Vanda

Ao ar livre. _ I enjoy having coffee in a cafe outdoors_.
Gosto de tomar café num café ao ar livre/ num café com mesinhas ao ar livre/ num café com mesinhas do lado de fora.


----------



## JeebieHeebie

Thank you for your quick response! I was just wondering, I thought café in could be used to refer only to coffee and not to a cafe in the sense of a coffee shop? Is this incorrect?


----------



## Vanda

Café = coffee
Café = coffee shop also called barzinhos. _Café_ gives a more charming idea of the place.


----------



## JeebieHeebie

Thank you!!


----------



## Outsider

Para _outdoor seating_, talvez se pudesse dizer "fazer esplanada". O que acham?


----------



## Vanda

O que ach-o? Legal aprender a contrapartida portuguesa!


----------



## Outsider

A propósito, também usam a palavra "esplanada" no Brasil?


----------



## Vanda

Só se for a dos Ministérios em Brasília e essa, gostaríamos de não usar. 
E, sim temos esplanada como:
1. Terreno plano e descoberto em frente de um edifício. 
2.  Lugar elevado e descoberto donde se tem boa perspectiva
mas todo bom (e mau) brasileiro vai primeiro pensar em Brasília.


----------



## MOC

Esplanada em Portugal é simplesmente a parte do café que fica ao ar livre.


----------



## edupa

MOC said:


> Esplanada em Portugal é simplesmente a parte do café que fica ao ar livre.


 

Ao entrar no café, então, você pode perguntar ao garçon: "Posso sentar na esplanada?" ? 

Ou, o graçon pode perguntar a você: "Gotarias de sentar na esplanada?" ?

Abraços!


----------



## MOC

Perfeitamente.


----------



## Vanda

edupa said:


> Ao entrar no café, então, você pode perguntar ao garçon: "Posso sentar na esplanada?" ?
> Ou, o graçon pode perguntar a você: "Gotarias de sentar na esplanada?" ?
> Abraços!


Hehe, todos brasileiros vão querer sentar na esplanada!


----------



## edupa

Vanda said:


> Hehe, todos brasileiros vão querer sentar na esplanada!


 
I know!


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:
			
		

> Esplanada em Portugal é simplesmente a parte do café que fica ao ar livre.


Certo, mas também se chama "esplanada" a qualquer café que tenha esplanada.


----------



## MOC

É curioso. Eu se for lá dentro vou ao café. Só vou à esplanada se ficar cá fora.

Só para testar se essa era apenas a minha opinião perguntei a outra pessoa.

A sua resposta à questão "o que é para ti uma esplanada?": "é um sítio ao ar livre, onde há o serviço de um café ou restaurante, se esse mesmo estabelecimento tiver um local coberto."

Ou seja, a parte ao ar livre de um café ou restaurante. Não sabia que existia quem chamasse esplanada a um café como um todo desde que tivesse um espaço ao ar livre.


----------



## Outsider

Pode ter razão. Vou ter de pensar melhor nisto...


----------



## Alentugano

edupa said:


> Ao entrar no café, então, você pode perguntar ao garçon: "Posso sentar na esplanada?" ?
> 
> Ou, o graçon pode perguntar a você: "Gotarias de sentar na esplanada?" ?
> 
> Abraços!


 
Não, Edupa, um garçom aqui nunca irá usar essa forma de tratamento ("gostarias...") com um cliente, a menos que tenha algum grau de parentesco/intimidade entre os dois.

P.S. Sentar na esplanada é bom, mas quase sempre você paga mais para ser servido nesse local.


----------



## MOC

Paga mais? Essa é novidade para mim.


----------

